# Byrnes Tablesaw



## ThomJ (Aug 6, 2010)

Does anyone have one? Opinon?

Thanks Thom


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 6, 2010)

I bought one about a year ago and I love it.  The accuracy is amazing and while it only uses 4 1/2 inch blades, it's not a toy saw.  It cuts through 3/4 inch hardwood or Truestone with no problems at all.  This is an outstanding tool for small items that need precise accuracy.

Jim Smith


----------



## wolftat (Aug 6, 2010)

Played with one for a few days and will be buying one in the not too far future.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.byrnesmodelmachines.com/tablesaw.html

http://www.minicrafttools.com/38070.html

http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/m_9087744/printable.htm

3d link recommends a full size saw with zero insert. Thinks fellow from Japan was recommending the Byrnes model saw for pen turners. As you can see some folks here have one.


----------



## rherrell (Aug 7, 2010)

I have the table saw and the disc sander and I highly recommend both of them. It's not something I use every day but it sure is nice to have when you need it. Both machines are REALLY accurate and EXTREMELY well made.

Here's a photo................






I made a rolling table for them so I can get them out of the way when not in use.


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 7, 2010)

rherrell said:


> I have the table saw and the disc sander and I highly recommend both of them. It's not something I use every day but it sure is nice to have when you need it. Both machines are REALLY accurate and EXTREMELY well made.
> 
> Here's a photo................
> 
> ...


 

Not to hijack this topic, but this has to be one of the best set-ups for cutting and sanding I've ever seen!!!


Scott (can I copy that??) B


----------



## ThomJ (Aug 7, 2010)

Haha Scott, I was thinking the samething


----------



## beck3906 (Aug 7, 2010)

What's the black box the dust collector hose is attached to?


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 7, 2010)

ThomJ said:


> Haha Scott, I was thinking the samething


 

Think we could talk him into a schematic?




Scott rolleyes:maybe he'd come by and build it for us) B


----------



## KenV (Aug 7, 2010)

Scott -- really nice manifold for the dust collector!!!

I have been wanting one -- have not gotten there yet.


----------



## aggromere (Aug 7, 2010)

I have the saw and disk sander and really like them.


----------



## rherrell (Aug 8, 2010)

beck3906 said:


> What's the black box the dust collector hose is attached to?


 
Like Ken said, it's a manifold for the dust collector. The ports on the machines are only about 1 1/2" so this set up allows me to step that up to 2 1/2" going into the box and my normal 4" going out. It works really well for the sander but it still leaves some sawdust under the saw, no big deal though.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 9, 2010)

You sure have a nice shop from the little that I can see from the picture.  Nice table for the saw and sander.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 9, 2010)

Pretty spendie, but, WOW that is nice.  I really like that feature on the sander table that allows quick set of degrees.  That looks like some well built equipment.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Dec 1, 2010)

Jim Byrnes finally has his auxilliary tilting table for the table saw available - $125.  I'd be interested in seeing a review on it.


----------

